# January Blue Winged Teal



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I saw this 1st winter male on the Mad River on 1-2-16


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Very cool picture!! Where on the mad?


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Near Eastwood Lake


----------

